# What's best to kill grubs??



## Tibbigt

Hi everyone I need help killing grubs. Seems to be lots of products out but not sure what works and what's a waste of money?

I just put this down but if I'm reading it right so I need 9lbs per 1000sqft? Seems really high.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/sevin-2-granules-10-lb-bag-4206577

In case the link don't work I used Sevin 2% Granules


----------



## ericgautier

For immediate action, I've used Bayer Advanced 24-Hour Grub Killer Plus Granules with good success. But I do season long control using Scotts GrubEx1 Season Long Grub Killer applied early Spring.


----------



## Tibbigt

How often do u add grubex1 and at what rate per 1000?


----------



## pennstater2005

Good article linked here regarding grub control. As Eric noted above, certain grub products are for killing and others preventing. I've read countless reviews bashing certain insecticides only to realize they applied the wrong product at the wrong time of year.

http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------



## g-man

Tibbigt said:


> How often do u add grubex1 and at what rate per 1000?


GrubEx now wont help at all. GrubEx gets applied as soon as green up (spring). Pennstater2005 link is a really good one. Set a reminder in your calendar for 15Mar18 to buy it.

The 24-hour grub killer is what you need to apply now if the grubs are killing your lawn. It is really fast and effective.

For the rate, follow the bag instructions and water it in.


----------



## kevreh

2018 will be the year I get control of the grubs I and my neighbor have every year. I plan to use Merit G, which has Imidacloprid. Interesting that even though its a preventative, a number of reviewers on domyown.com indicate that it works to kill existing grubs. Seems like it gets good reviews.


----------



## g-man

Imadacloprid is good, but it is starting to get banded. I think CT banned it and I think other states will soon follow their lead. It controls grubs, but also other insects (bees). I've been using GrubEx1 with chlorantraniliprole. Apply it as soon as green up to prevent grubs


----------



## Green

As @g-man mentioned, homeowners cannot purchase Imidacloprid in CT anymore as of 2018. This makes Chlorantraniliprole the only synthetic grub prevention product available currently in the state. Thankfully, it works very well, and is not toxic to most insects, like bees. It is toxic to certain marine life, though. That's why there are regulations about how close to water it can be applied.

if you're using Imidacloprid, you'll want to follow the instructions in that MSU article carefully to prevent collateral damage.

PS: @Ware and @dfw_pilot , do you think this thread should be merged with the main grub control thread, or would that make it too confusing and hard to follow? If not, I'd at least urge anyone reading this thread to follow the link to it: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2032


----------



## kevreh

After talking to the manager at Site One I'm going with Merit G. He swears by it and was firm not to put it down before June so it doesn't lose its effectiveness too soon. Talked to him in the past, he knows his stuff. Also, pricing at Site One is a lot better than domyown.com.


----------



## Green

kevreh said:


> After talking to the manager at Site One I'm going with Merit G. He swears by it and was firm not to put it down before June so it doesn't lose its effectiveness too soon. Talked to him in the past, he knows his stuff. Also, pricing at Site One is a lot better than domyown.com.


Sounds like a plan. That stuff is proven, and it will continue to be used for a while yet. Merit is the name brand for Imidacloprid, for anyone just reading this for the first time, btw. The lawn care pros here who use it try to target early July, but sometimes it ends up being applied in late July. I would think your area would be at least 3 weeks ahead of that since it's more South. Just make sure that if you're applying it to a lawn that has any flowers (like clover), that you mow them off first. And water in asap.


----------



## kevreh

Good point, I was reading up on that (about avoiding flowers including flowering weeds). So the pros you're talking about are up north, closer to you? In terms of lawn green-up, NC is a few weeks ahead of us, I can imagine where CT is at.


----------



## Green

kevreh said:


> Good point, I was reading up on that (about avoiding flowers including flowering weeds). So the pros you're talking about are up north, closer to you? In terms of lawn green-up, NC is a few weeks ahead of us, I can imagine where CT is at.


Yes. They target the 1st of July. I think the gdd tracker has a Japanese Beetle mode, btw.

And we're probably as far behind you as you are from NC. My yard is ahead of the others near me this year due to all the Fall fertilizer, but even mine isn't totally green yet. Some areas are almost there.


----------



## Noclssgt

So I made the mistake of listening to a neighbor in regards to this. They swore by milky spore and how great it did. I bought the powder version and the applicator tube. I put the stuff down as directed but it did nothing. I went to using grub ex this past July and that seemed to do the trick. I later found that milky spore only works on Japanese beetle white grubs. The Beatles we have are June beetles, which grub ex kills. This worked pretty well this past summer/fall and the moles seemed to have dwindled as well.


----------



## Green

Noclssgt said:


> So I made the mistake of listening to a neighbor in regards to this...I later found that milky spore only works on Japanese beetle white grubs. The Beatles we have are June beetles, which grub ex kills. This worked pretty well this past summer/fall and the moles seemed to have dwindled as well.


I've also heard the spore doesn't make it through cold Winters, so if it's usable anywhere, it might not be too effective in places that get real Winter, which is most of country to some degree. Thankfully, there are some brand new biological grub control products just coming out, that supposedly actually work and aren't finicky. Prices should go down in a few years on those.

You can repeat the grubex this Spring; you don't have to wait an entire year. As long as it goes down at 2.87 lbs per thousand square feet, you'll be good for next year.


----------



## TulsaFan

Yesterday, I removed the volcano of mulch around my Ginkgo tree. While removing the 6" of excess dirt above the trunk flair, I found a few grub worms. :x

I had already bought a bag of Grubex to be applied as a preventative measure.

Does anyone have a strong preference between Sevin Lawn Insect Granules (Granular carbaryl 2.0%) or Bayer Advanced 24 hr Grub Killer Plus (Granular trichlorfon 9.3%) as a curative measure?


----------



## GrassDaddy

I've only used the Bayer Advanced so I don't know how well the Sevin works.


----------



## TulsaFan

GrassDaddy said:


> I've only used the Bayer Advanced so I don't know how well the Sevin works.


How did the Bayer work? Would you buy again?


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> I've only used the Bayer Advanced so I don't know how well the Sevin works.


Me too.

Saw plenty of dead grubs the day after watering it in. :thumbup: I would buy it again.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I didn't have grubs after so works for me


----------

